# Qzinator Progression



## Qzinator (Nov 30, 2022)

I am trying to get a real sub-30 average, I am getting so close! Here is a vid of an Ao5:


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 4, 2022)

nice


----------



## Qzinator (Monday at 5:49 AM)

UPDATE: I have been practicing a lot and I have gone to another competition. I am officially sub-30 on 3x3 with a 27.03 second ao5, but not sub-5 on 2x2. Although I did get a sub-5 single, which is pretty decent for being in a real competition. 

I am going to try learning CLL for 2x2 and will also attempt to learn full PLL for 3x3.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Monday at 7:54 AM)

Qzinator said:


> UPDATE: I have been practicing a lot and I have gone to another competition. I am officially sub-30 on 3x3 with a 27.03 second ao5, but not sub-5 on 2x2. Although I did get a sub-5 single, which is pretty decent for being in a real competition.
> 
> I am going to try learning CLL for 2x2 and will also attempt to learn full PLL for 3x3.


dont learn cll first, practice face solutions and then get sub 5 first with ortega, as @NigelTheCuber said


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 9:05 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> dont learn cll first, practice face solutions and then get sub 5 first with ortega, as @NigelTheCuber said


Learning easy ones like R U' R' hedge will help though


----------

